# Bowhunting critters



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunting *****/skunks/foxes/ermine/mink.... can you do it along the Jordan Parkway out side of Lehi? If you use a bow and no spotlight... just a flashlight or head lamp, is it legal? What about on the WMAs? Anyone got a **** problem they want solved with a bow? I was just watching some stuff on Youtube and I'd like to find a concentrated area with these critters to do my part for wildfowl by taking out some of these "mini-predators". I thought about prowling the Utah Lake shoreline at night... like around the airport dikes or out in the marsh... but don't want to get myself in trouble. I'm sure they're on the Provo River Trail too but am not sure how far up the canyon I have to go to get into them. Any suggestions?? No.. get a life is not what I want to hear... my wife already gave that one. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Waterfowl management areas are off limits becasue they bid out for the trapping rights and you cannot have a firearm other than a shotgun during waterfowl season. Yes, a bow is considered a firearm.

Mink are protected by the furbearer permit so if you go after Mink get the license.

I think it is illegal to hunt with any type of light unless you have permission from the powers that be in the county you want to hunt.

Other than that, your wife might be right!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm well, that kinda blows. Guess I'll keep digging. :?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know about the Parkways but my guess would be it's a big no-no. I do know that if I went down in the Jordan Parkway with a bow, I would not want ANYBODY to see me. Some of the folks that use that area for jogging and what not would freak if they saw "Rambo" all camoed out and sneaking around in "their backyard".
However I'm sure the marshes around Utah Lake would be ok. We have slung sticks at carp around there for years. Just be careful not to go on private land.
As far as ***** go, I've read and seen on the net that if you use a call that imitates a couple ***** fighting then you better be ready...they come a runnin!!!...day or night so you wouldn't need to spotlight. And yes a flashlight or head mounted light is still a spotlight according to the law. I believe it reads "any artificial beam of light".
As always, search the web. Those boys back east and down south are bad into **** huntin. Like and alchoholic to a jug of 'Shine!!!


P.S. to those who tell you to get a life...(no offense to your wife, She has the right) I would tell them to crap and fall backwards in it. You are just looking for a good time, and isn't that what we are all doing in life?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> P.S. to those who tell you to get a life...(no offense to your wife, She has the right) I would tell them to crap and fall backwards in it. You are just looking for a good time, and isn't that what we are all doing in life?


LOL... thats hilarious. I'll have to search the web for a **** call. I know a couple spots that I've run across a lot of tracks and I know there are some areas that I've fished that are full of old Cottonwoods and things like that that might have populations of varmints.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Fairly cheap too! Give it a try. If you do, let us know. I'm curious how well they work.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I saw those racoon calls or ones like them at Sportsman's.
Best and first, call the DWR, tell them the info you are interested in, and ask them.
If they are unsure ask them for the phone # for the local enforcement officer and find out what the scoop is from the guy that will be writing you the ticket. :wink: 
The west shore of Utah lake has plenty of varmints, and is open 24/7, might be a good place to give it a try as well.
Also, buy yourself some Lumenocs
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...63_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat20063&rid=
or one of the similar products
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...at21424&parentType=category&parentId=cat21424
These things are the bomb for shooting arrows in low light conditions. I was watching some show on the Sportsman's channel the other night and they were warming up by night hunting for Bullfrogs with archery equip. Really cool. Then they went out after Asian Carp on some kind of night bowfishing tournament and shot flying carp with them all night long, you could see the arrow through it's full trajectory and clear down into the water. It was seriously cool.

Also, there is an archery allowance for the WMA's, Page 16 in the proc. 
_*"You may take migratory birds only with a shotgun that's no larger than 10 guage and archery tackle (you may not take waterfowl with a crossbow, however)"*_


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

If artificial light is allowed for varmints, these are pretty cool gadgets:

http://www.archery-laser.com/

I'm not sure why they have ads with a deer on there??? :shock:

These come with a lens "filter" that splatters the laser into a pattern where the main beam is still visible, but splatters light around it with the logic of illuminating the ground or target. Not quite as the demo video shows but they are still pretty neat.

What you do NOT want to do on these when adjusting LEFT or RIGHT is have the opposing set screw turned in, the previous design would fracture the laser. If you back off the opposing set screw, then it will not bind or fracture the laser.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been checking out youtube as well. And I have the same itch that needs scratchin. I bought a new bow 2 months ago and it really needs to shoot something other than paper targets. I have an indoor 20 yard range in the basement but shooting paper gets old in a hurry. Went out last weekend looking for jacks and only saw two. I hope this doesn’t sound wrong but I need to shoot at a live target. Sunday afternoon I had 20 plus Eurasian Collared Doves raiding the bird feeders and they are starting to look like a potential target. A few years ago I did quite a bit of muskrat shooting with blunts, while checking my trap line and that was blast.


----------

